# Assisted Listening Devices + California



## JPohling (Apr 24, 2017)

I have received a correction from the City of Los Angeles requesting an "assisted listening system"  for a conference room that has an occupant load of 26 persons.  11B-219.2  Exception seems to eliminate this requirement if there is only a simple paging/background music system in place.  No lectern with amplified speech is provided.  

That is the way I read it.  Anyone concur or disagree?


----------



## mark handler (Apr 24, 2017)

Assistive listening system requirement is not exclusive to other amplified systems. It requires an "assisted listening system". Get a portable unit: 125 bucks


https://www.schooloutfitters.com/ca...=pla&CAAGID=12912485897&CATCI=pla-84352720097


----------



## JPohling (Apr 24, 2017)

Mark,  My question is,  if your only system is for paging and background music then you are excepted from providing an assisted listening system?  That is the way I read it.  
We would certainly use a portable system if necessary.


----------



## mark handler (Apr 24, 2017)

It is not real clear
The DSA Manual has a chart that says if the audio system is integral to the space.


----------



## ADAguy (Apr 25, 2017)

Read it again "Sam"; "shall" be provided ".", a performance requirement. The methods and means may be up to the designer/owner. (see MH example). It does not have to be built-in.
It is also and ADA requirement that is incorporated by reference in CBC.


----------

